# Need suggestion on 1 TB External HDD



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi guys I plan to buy a 1 TB External HDD preferably with USB 3.0 support. Can someone suggest me which brand to go for? 
I would need this mostly to dump videos,movies etc on it and connect it to my LED TV to watch on it.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 20, 2012)

Western Digital 

You can also go for Seagate GoFlex, but you may need to buy USB 3.0 adapter separately


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2012)

Guys only one reply?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 25, 2012)

Come on guys 89 Views and just one reply. 
I'm sure there are lot of guys out there who would have purchased and have been using External HDD.


----------



## ritvij (Apr 25, 2012)

go for transcend store jet 1 tb usb 3.0 poratble.. gives fairly decent speeds around 95-101 mbps


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Western Digital
> 
> You can also go for Seagate GoFlex, but you may need to buy USB 3.0 adapter separately


Do we not get Seagate External HDD with USB 3.0 inbuilt?


ritvij said:


> go for transcend store jet 1 tb usb 3.0 poratble.. gives fairly decent speeds around 95-101 mbps


Is Transcend good when it comes to HDD?
What will be the price for this?


----------



## ritvij (Apr 27, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Do we not get Seagate External HDD with USB 3.0 inbuilt?
> 
> Is Transcend good when it comes to HDD?
> What will be the price for this?



mine works properly.. also you get a 5 year door step warranty.. i bought it from flipkart for 5000 bucks.. but that was when the prices were down..
now it costs 7000 from letsbuy.. here
but its out of stock.
you can wait if you wish... or buy of ebay for 7750/-

or alternatively check it out... Flipkart.com: Seagate Free Agent GoFlex 1TB USB 3.0 Hard Drive: External Hard Drive


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2012)

ritvij said:


> mine works properly.. also you get a 5 year door step warranty.. i bought it from flipkart for 5000 bucks.. but that was when the prices were down..
> now it costs 7000 from letsbuy.. here
> but its out of stock.
> you can wait if you wish... or buy of ebay for 7750/-
> ...



Thanks bro. yesterday I checked at one of the stores here and the Sea Gate 2 TB was costing around 7.5 k. Only reason why I may go for flipkart is that I have an option of paying in EMI's. But again the price at flipkart is more. So need to decide.

Also I read somewhere that some of the Samsung TV's are not supporting certain drives esp over 2 TB and some brands. So need to be careful.


----------



## ritvij (Apr 27, 2012)

seagate 2 tb?? was it portable or external 3.5"?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2012)

ritvij said:


> seagate 2 tb?? was it portable or external 3.5"?



I'm sure it was 2 TB but not sure whether it was 2.5" or 3.5"

Hopefully I will have more people respond. 
I plan to invest some money and also this is the first time I'm purchasing an external HDD so want to be careful.
Should I go for 2.5" or 3.5"?
Seagate or WD?


----------



## ritvij (Apr 28, 2012)

depends.. if you want to move around with your data.. buy a 2.5" one.. if you want to dump your data at a place.. go for a 3.5"


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks to ritvij,mrintech finally bought WD Elements 1 TB for 6.5k.
Having problem as TV is not detecting it


----------



## ritvij (Apr 30, 2012)

what the problem is?? try connecting only one cable.. or use a usb extender..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2012)

ritvij said:


> what the problem is?? try connecting only one cable.. or use a usb extender..


The TV is able to detect now. But the problem is if I try to connect using the USB Extender it's not detecting. The original cable that came with the External HDD is too small and it's very inconvenient for me to every time connect the wire to the back of the TV.

Can I get a spare wire that connects the HDD to other USB device. I mean a longer wire in the market?


----------



## ritvij (Apr 30, 2012)

you can get it at your local it market.. but it will be a local one..
did you use a usb hub??


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2012)

ritvij said:


> you can get it at your local it market.. but it will be a local one..
> did you use a usb hub??



By local you mean the quality will not be great?
I tried the USB hub also. I think the reason could be that the TV is unable to supply the power to the HDD with the USB extender.
Also the cable I have currently look like USB 3.0 not sure if this will be available currently


----------



## ritvij (Apr 30, 2012)

you can easily get a longer cable..  but IMHO it won't last longer than a few months..
BTW, my tv can detect my transcend usb 3.0 even with a hub and also with extender.. dunno wats wrong with your tv!!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2012)

ritvij said:


> you can easily get a longer cable..  but IMHO it won't last longer than a few months..
> BTW, my tv can detect my transcend usb 3.0 even with a hub and also with extender.. dunno wats wrong with your tv!!


Which TV?


----------



## ritvij (Apr 30, 2012)

samsung ua40D5500


----------



## manohar387 (May 3, 2012)

I bought the Western Digital My Book 1TB with usb 3.0 for 5,700rs on ebay.in

Now lets talk some facts ,I'll tell why you should prefer this to the others.
1.transfer speeds in the range of 50-90 MB/sec with usb 3.0 supported motherboard.
2.no noise at all. 
3. backup software is really good.
4. upto 930+ gb actual space.

Coming to the cons, they are minor but for some they might be imp
1. Build quality is avg
2. Glossy finish will easily hold fingerprints and are prone to scratches
3. Packing in clumsy
4. U dont get the e-ink like display like the old WD MyBook, jus a tiny white LED.

over all for this price i would consider it good.


----------



## ajayritik (May 3, 2012)

manohar387 said:


> I bought the Western Digital My Book 1TB with usb 3.0 for 5,700rs on ebay.in
> 
> Now lets talk some facts ,I'll tell why you should prefer this to the others.
> 1.transfer speeds in the range of 50-90 MB/sec with usb 3.0 supported motherboard.
> ...



Thanks for putting those points. I was too lazy to post these things. 

Mods can close this thread!


----------

